# 748 wiring queery



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
checked the leisure batteries today and noticed that it looks like the live on the front battery has a tab connection that looks as though broken off.
also noticed there is a flat type twin cable that a black wire goes to the back battery live and a red wire that is not connected to anything.
if you follow the wires they go off to the right as facing the van towards the kitchen.
any ideas if/what/or where this should be connected ?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The twin cable sounds like it is an aftermarket cable for some additional bit of kit. 

You will need to trace it. 8O 

Best of luck. :wink:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I can not tell you the answer but it will not be an original part as all of mine have numbers on the insulation. So maybe it was put in by a previous owner. 
I would follow it back my layout is different to yours if it goes behind the fridge have a look behind the bottom vent. could then come out in the wardrobe/heater cupboard. 
Andy


----------

